# Miller Lite Mack Attack report



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Watched the weather for days leading up to the event. Looked good until last time I checked Friday at noon (1-2 foot with less than 10knts wind.) Later in the afternoon I get a call from a team member asking what we are going to do now that they are calling 2-4 or 3-5 (depending where you looked). I went back and checked NOAA and sure enough the forecast wave height was higher but still no wind. I said we were going to go out there and give it look with the hope that the seas were just a swell with no wind chop.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Got the boat in the water a little after 5:00 and headed to the pass. You could definitely see the waves breaking over the shoals on the west side of the pass and I had one crew member threaten to jump out and swim over to join some campers on sand island. Apparently, he wasn't looking forward to the ride out. There was a swell but with an 8 or 9 second period even a 21 footer can have a reasonably comfortable ride at ~30mph.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We headed SSW to some live bottom areas. Arrived at the first place a bit before 8:00 and deployed the lines. Still had the swell but there wasonly a 5-7knt breeze so itwas fairly easy toholdthe boat over the rocks while we fished. The water was a fairly dirty green(kingfish green.) Fishing was fairly slow overall but we were catching enough to keep us entertained. First fish was a teenager kingthat hit a flat line and we released. We caught a couple ofsmallish jacks(legal but not big enough to scale). An hour or so into fishing,we hooked our biggest king on a spinning line. My dad fought the fish andmade fairly short work ofit having at the boat in less than 15 minutes. Wesaw the fish andknew it was bigger than average, but weren't jumping out of skinsover it. The fishcircled by the boat and my friend who previously threatened to swim to the beach made a beautiful gaff shot on the first pass right into the"shoulder" of the fish. I was on the front of the boat basically just watching andopened the fish box lid.My buddy was strugglinga bit getting the fish over the gunnelbut did finally heave it over.It took a minute or two of struggling for us to get the fish into the box and I spent a very tense couple of seconds with my bodywayyy to close to the toothy end of that fish butwe did manage to get him on ice without any bloodshed. We knew we heading toscales butwerestillout looking fora biggerfish.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We spent the remainder of the morning catching small to medium jacks(our biggest was 28.xx lbs) and catching dinner (10lb gag and some 2-3 lb mingos). Pulled up a couple of nice snapper but being in federal waters wevented them and sent them back.Another week and those fish will be on ice.At some pointwe noticeda 31 horn (Set 4 Life) fishing in the same area I assume they caught their fish around there but am not sure.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Around noon we pickedup and moved SE to look at another rock I haven't fished in years. We caughtmore small jacks and one snake king on that rock and then headed to the marathon rig. Therewas already oneboat fishing it so we fished off to the edge of the rigfor30-45 minutes and got blanked. We started making our way back in and stopped to fish two places on the way in catching more decent but not yet legal snapper that we reluctantly released. We also picked up one more decent king that we thought might be a target weight fish but ended up being 24lbs onthe spring scale so it wasreleased.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">After a pleasant ride in,we got to scales with about 20 minutes to spare.Unloaded our fish and met Buck Hall on the dock (fishing on My Dingy.) He told us that our fish "scared him". Ilooked at the board andsaw their fishwas 40.5lbs. We didn't weigh ours on the boat but guessed it tobe 33-34lbs. Weusually don't weigha fish onboard if we know it is going to scales. Not sure why but I guess we just figure it weighs what it weighs and we will find outwhen we get there. Ididn't sayit but Ithought Buck was just trying to be nice because I was pretty sureour fish wasn't 40lbs. It was a short fat fish and most of the bigger kings we have caught over the years have been considerably longer. Apparently, Iunderestimated the importance of girthon a fish and Buck's eyeisa little more tuned than mine because our fish went 40.1lbs and was good for second place.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Overall, we had a great time. I really like the event. The scale location was nice, plenty of room to get in and out. The scales were run well. People around seemed to be enjoying themselves asking questions about the fishing etc. The one day format is fine by me. I'm kind of on the fence with regards to no check out. On the one hand it is nice to fish on my own schedule, on the other hand it is neat to see everyone gathered together for blast off. I'd like to say thanks to the folks on the dock for helping direct traffic, tie up, etc. The closest thing to a negative I can think of is beer was hard to find out the scales. I would have thought Miller Lite would have some bikini clad beer girls out there but I didn't see any.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report! Glad you guys participated and had a great time. Congratulations on your finish. Well Done!!! I'll work on those beer girls for next year.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I for one -- and probably the only one -- am glad there were no beers girls. I couldn't have weighed in all those fish (I got to play weighmaster) if I'd a had that around. Too distracting. Maybe if they were wearing burkas and serving lemonade.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

:takephoto


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

My Dinghy -- the winners (above)










DreamWeaver-- helluv a runnerup


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and congrats on the second place. thanks for representing us small boats!!!!!


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just want to say did not make it to the weigh in but still had a good time, and i would like to thank the guys who fished with me scott , cliff, and walt, who all worked hard and stuck it out till the last minute I dont know where you guys pulled the ones you got but it was just not our day we ranALL over and tried it all. We got a bunch of under AJs but could not find a king to save our life much less our fule. I went to the awards with a budy and BOWED OVER should be very proud:bowdownand i know at lest one team gave up there wining to the cause :bowdown. thanks brad for the chance to give back to covenet sooner or later we will all know someone who needs there help. see you at the next one team fishingwanz


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Good reports Steve and congrats on the finish. Yes that was us, we where on a spot just to the south of you. We missed a good king there but did catch Bonita Dan's 70# hoo there. When ya'll where leaving, we where doubled up with a jack and that hoo. Wierd double for trolling.......


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *brnbser (5/27/2008)*Good reports Steve and congrats on the finish. Yes that was us, we where on a spot just to the south of you. We missed a good king there but did catch Bonita Dan's 70# hoo there. When ya'll where leaving, we where doubled up with a jack and that hoo. Wierd double for trolling.......


For whatever reason, we lost a higher than normal number of fish there.Our strike to hookup ratio wasn't too goodeither. Nice hoo though. I am surprisedit would be in thatgreen of water, Ifigured theyprefermore blue water.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we catch hoo in water like that pretty routinely, we had two that size in that color water last year.


----------



## BowedOver (May 27, 2008)

First want to say thanks to Brad for puting on a great event. Anyone that didn't enter and thought about it should have. We ran 200+ miles in a single engine 22ft boat with no problems. Don't think I saw a White cap all day-just rollers.

We caught our hoo in some of the greenest water I've seen. I was suprised as well.

Anyone know Reel Planning(black and red contender-I think)? They were at the rig we where at and hammering fish. Was wondering if they were catching hoos or kings, cause we couldn't pick one off that rig to save our life. Had to come way in to catch kings. Again suprised me.

Good fun at a great event.

Winning some $$ didn't hurt either.

Thanks


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

here's a pic of Dan's (bonita dan) hoo from Sat.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *brnbser (5/27/2008)*here's a pic of Dan's (bonita dan) hoo from Sat.


Shit the way you guys catch wahoo you need to start getting in these billfish tournaments. Not to make you feel bad, but that would have been a $100,000 fish down there in Orange Beach. Friends of mine finished 2nd in Wahoo with 44lbs and took home $30,000. Make sure you bring some of those wahoo steaks down to Fourchon and I'll trade you for some of the 5lb hard tail filets whe got on saturday. congratulations.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

A 100grand David! :reallycrying Hey Bowed Over,nice Hoo man. I think I met ya at the scales or one of yalls crew. Good Job man.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to all..

We were one of the suckers who decided not to enter since the weather chagned to 3-5 but fished anyways with nothing!

Oh well.. Did some good prefishing for snap tourny!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

oh it figures, I can catch the bluewater fish, I just can't afford the entry fees.......heck, the way it's looking, I'm not sure I can even afford what I'm doing...........


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Hell keep catching 70lb. wahoo and I'll sponsor you. Just as long as I get half :bowdown


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I've even got a private spot I found a few yrs ago that I've caught as many as 15-20 hoo in a day..........jigging!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Darn fine HOO Dan!!!That's what I'm takin about...:bowdown:clap....Thanks Scott for the pic's...:clap


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *BowedOver (5/27/2008)*First want to say thanks to Brad for puting on a great event. Anyone that didn't enter and thought about it should have. We ran 200+ miles in a single engine 22ft boat with no problems. Don't think I saw a White cap all day-just rollers.
> 
> We caught our hoo in some of the greenest water I've seen. I was suprised as well.
> 
> ...


Depends on what rig they were fishing? and I might be able to tell you what they were catching. Or I can ask them down in Fourchon in a couple of weeks. They'er a bunch of nice guys.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice hoos Scott. Sounds like a lot of other fish except kings all around. We couldn't keep the AJ's off ....wish they were wahoo.


----------

